# first time snowboarding



## GnarlyBro (Dec 13, 2012)

Sick! Welcome to the lifestyle, Snowboarding eventually takes over your life, but its the greatest thing in the world


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update!

Ha yeah, I did a lot of flopping around like an idiot, too, my first time out. (Actually, it was more like sliding and slamming down an icy blue run at night - which for some reason my friends thought would be fine for my first run and first time out! The memory of that icy run still haunts me...)

You and your friend are smart to have gotten a lesson:thumbsup:

Hope the pain has subsided and that you get out there again and have even more fun.

Oh, and if you haven't already, definitely check out Snowolf's videos. I think they're in the Tips, Tricks subforum here and sticky'd. If you do a search you'll be able to find them. He may cover ways to get up.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds like you had a great first day!

I too, (and still sometimes) flop around like an idiot. My first run was very similar to Eats'... my friend took me on a steep blue (well as steep as you can get in Ontario lol), icy run and though I was gonna die. I made it down like 10 mins later, after falling so much on my butt doing "the falling leaf"... fun times hehe. 

Remember to always stretch before you start boarding and after a day on the slopes, get in a hot tob if you can (hot bath or shower will be just as good) and apply ice to swollen areas if any, or I like using Rub A535.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> Sounds like you had a great first day!
> 
> I too, (and still sometimes) flop around like an idiot. My first run was very similar to Eats'... my friend took me on a steep blue (well as steep as you can get in Ontario lol), icy run and though I was gonna die. I made it down like 10 mins later, after falling so much on my butt...


After that kind of intro and near death experience, it's amazing that somehow there was a decision to go out a second time, right? I think of that occasionally.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

It does amaze me. I can't believe I'm still boarding even though I took last season off for a broken tailbone, a sweet concussion and whiplash! 

Be prepared for a world of pain lol


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> It does amaze me. I can't believe I'm still boarding even though I took last season off for a broken tailbone, a sweet concussion and whiplash!
> 
> Be prepared for a world of pain lol


Yikes. I hope(?) that was a one and done trifecta and not 3 isolated events?

True, but the world of pain is mitigated by the world of fun so we continue on.

Hope this season is better for you, Optikal!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

It never stops to amaze me that friends take their "never ever boarded" before friends down runs that they have no business being on...In addition that friends better judgement saying "I'm not going on that run wheres the bunny or beginner hill"

I'm glad you enjoyed it and are starting off on a better foot after the lesson. Stick with it it does get easier as you already know.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Yikes. I hope(?) that was a one and done trifecta and not 3 isolated events?
> 
> True, but the world of pain is mitigated by the world of fun so we continue on.
> 
> Hope this season is better for you, Optikal!


Yes, it happened all at once. I got the concussion and whiplash from breaking my tailbone :dizzy: (I fell really hard, didnt hit my head but my friend said I was out cold after the wind got knocked out of me from falling so hard on my butt).

But yes, you gotta play through the pain, because it's the flying feeling that I'm chasing! :laugh:



slyder said:


> In addition that friends better judgement saying "I'm not going on that run wheres the bunny or beginner hill"


I actually did ask my friends this, but it was my first time on a hill and all the other runs around were blacks. So, once your up there you have to get down somehow....:dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> It never stops to amaze me that friends take their "never ever boarded" before friends down runs that they have no business being on...In addition that friends better judgement saying "I'm not going on that run wheres the bunny or beginner hill"





Optikal_Illuzion said:


> I actually did ask my friends this, but it was my first time on a hill and all the other runs around were blacks. So, once your up there you have to get down somehow....:dunno:


I hoped that trend of friends taking friends down runs like that mostly died out by now! 

For me, I didn't know what a bunny hill was or a blue square for that matter. Or that night riding on the east coast = ice. My friends and I were young teenagers. They had been snowboarding before so I deferred to them and their direction. They assumed that because I'm athletic I'd be fine. So that's how it went.

Like Optikal said, you have to get down somehow. In fact that was all I was thinking as I pinballed my way down.


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Ha yeah, I did a lot of flopping around like an idiot, too, my first time out. (Actually, it was more like sliding and slamming down an icy blue run at night - which for some reason my friends thought would be fine for my first run and first time out! The memory of that icy run still haunts me...)
> 
> ...





Optikal_Illuzion said:


> Sounds like you had a great first day!
> 
> I too, (and still sometimes) flop around like an idiot. My first run was very similar to Eats'... my friend took me on a steep blue (well as steep as you can get in Ontario lol), icy run and though I was gonna die. I made it down like 10 mins later, after falling so much on my butt doing "the falling leaf"... fun times hehe.
> 
> Remember to always stretch before you start boarding and after a day on the slopes, get in a hot tob if you can (hot bath or shower will be just as good) and apply ice to swollen areas if any, or I like using Rub A535.


OUCH i fell bad for you guys.thanks for the output


----------



## Zenhugh (Dec 25, 2012)

Good luck with it all antiflame. I remember my first day (and it was painful but fun.) I was so scared even of the steepness of the beginners run and couldn't conceive it possible that one day I would be one of those guys tearing down the mountain. 8 years later every day out is still a learning experience but so much fun is being had tearing it up. 
One thing I remember from learning is that after a few days I went to a different mountain that had a very wide and gentle beginners slope with good snow cover. (It also had a slightly difficult aspect at the top to get to it which helped with the learning also). The big wide slope allowed me plenty of time to do big wide turns and set up for the next turn without pressure. I improved dramatically just by having this space which gave me confidence to then try blue runs.

Enjoy the ride


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome. I'm still really new myself. Only been at this 2 years now and not nearly as many days a season as many on this site (I'm not so secretly jealous of them all).
My first experience was rough too. Almost caught a concussion coming down a green too fast and taking some BAD tumbles. I had taken one lesson taught by a kid that couldn't have been older than about 16 who shouldn't have been trying to teach anyone. Tried to teach me and my cousin the foot flexing technique (press down on this toes while lifting that heel, then lift this toe and press that heel). After that I have pretty much been taught solely by way of watching Youtube videos and reading comments on sites like this. Its helped me out enough to be able to comfortably ride down any blues I've come across in the Vermont and Maine resorts I've been too.


----------



## kayakBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Hang in there!

Things never change - when i started 22 years ago, the experience was the same - get up, fall on you ass, repeat. Some padding in the back of your pants helps.

It gets a lot easier after about the fourth day and the learning curve is a lot quicker than skiing. I helps to warm up on the bunny slope with basic moves - ollies, wheelies, tail/nose roles - the helps with board control and is a good warmup.

Learn Snowboarding Tricks


----------



## mark6711 (Apr 9, 2013)

I learned the same time frame as ya, but my mistake is. I thought it was like skateboarding but very far asides stance. I hit my head just as hard enough for me to get a helmet for safety reasons, and no I did not get any lessons. I did my YouTube action and from their I'm a fast learner. It's fun but dangerous, I'm hooked to this sport and invested in a gear for next season. I would need to warm up once more once next season starts. But yes that's the key. Fall and be right back. 






AntiLame said:


> this is my report of my first time snowboarding.I went to snowboarding at spring hill,mantioba.i went with my friend,his brother and his brothers friends.me and my friend are beginners so we got lesson but it wasn't til 12:30 so from 10:00 to 12:00 we were flopping around like idiots.after the lesson i could keep my balance with the toes up technique.my only downside is getting up when i fall.i found another way of getting up but i doesn't work if your on a steep run.all in all it was fun and pumped for the next time i go,even though i'm in pain right now.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

more lessons = less carnage = fact

spendy, but compare it with a broken...spirit. (bones heal, lol)


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like you had a much better first day than I did 2 years ago... my girlfriend thought it would be funny to get me on the lift by myself without telling or showing me the technique of getting off. :icon_scratch:


----------



## mark6711 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hope you didn't fracture a tail bone doing that, o where u talking to me? or the guy that made this thread lol



LA Forever said:


> Sounds like you had a much better first day than I did 2 years ago... my girlfriend thought it would be funny to get me on the lift by myself without telling or showing me the technique of getting off. :icon_scratch:


----------



## crazehastel (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh, sounds like you really had a great time as first timer. I could even remember myself as a first timer then, so scared, painful yet had so much fun.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

crazehastel said:


> Oh, sounds like you really had a great time as first timer. I could even remember myself as a first timer then, so scared, painful yet had so much fun.


excellent first post. welcome to the forum necromancer.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to guess spammer based off of his signature.


----------



## scollardp (Sep 8, 2013)

AntiLame said:


> this is my report of my first time snowboarding.I went to snowboarding at spring hill,mantioba.i went with my friend,his brother and his brothers friends.me and my friend are beginners so we got lesson but it wasn't til 12:30 so from 10:00 to 12:00 we were flopping around like idiots.after the lesson i could keep my balance with the toes up technique.my only downside is getting up when i fall.i found another way of getting up but i doesn't work if your on a steep run.all in all it was fun and pumped for the next time i go,even though i'm in pain right now.


Most riders who are passionate about the sport remember their first time quite vividly. I am glad you enjoyed it and just remember, each time you go it gets easier and easier. Enjoy the slopes this season and stay safe! :thumbsup:


----------

